# Where to invest best for rental income in Pattaya



## Piet969 (Feb 29, 2012)

This is a question to expats in Pattaya.

Hello, I'm 43 years old - have visited Pattaya for 7 years now, and I want to invest in property in Pattaya the coming 10 years so to build up a rental property portfolio - and ultimately live from rental income in Pattaya. I'm looking to invest in property which is very common and very well suitable to rent out full 12 months. 

Given this focus - my questions are the following:
1. In what area of Pattaya should I invest to have most changes on 12 months occupation for a good average rental price (high season + low season) and why ? (Wong Amat - Central Pattaya - Pratumnak Hill - Jomtien) ?
2. What type of property is most comon for permanent rental occupation (studio - 1 bedroom - 2 bedroom) Why ?
3. Would this be a succesful plan (rental property portfolio in Pattaya) ? Why or why not ?
4. Is it easy or hard to find tenants in Pattaya ?
5. What is important for me to know (which I don't find on the internet as only insiders know) ?

I appreciate all your answers and views...


----------



## FinchFarms (Apr 27, 2013)

*Try Jonthan Beach*

I hear that south of Pattaya at Jonthan Beach that they are over built and looking for buyers. That is where I am going. Thanks!--MF:clap2:


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Piet969 said:


> This is a question to expats in Pattaya.
> 
> Hello, I'm 43 years old - have visited Pattaya for 7 years now, and I want to invest in property in Pattaya the coming 10 years so to build up a rental property portfolio - and ultimately live from rental income in Pattaya. I'm looking to invest in property which is very common and very well suitable to rent out full 12 months.
> 
> ...


Hi, I hv lived in pattaya for 2 years and been travelling almsot every 18 mnths, we were staying in north pattaya naklua, in skybeach condo o..and its just beautiful..usually people go for jomtian, but never explore north pattaya, its very good, and there are many upcoming projects on woong amat beach to invest..plus, 
lotus-tesco and big c are also near by then, pattaya beach road is also nearby..plus, Best supermarket which ahs all international food is also nearby..

you can definately see this side of pattaya for future investment and income to be generated from this.studio and one bedroom are easy to rent out.you can check woong amat beach condos projects online..to get some idea.


----------



## FinchFarms (Apr 27, 2013)

*Message*



Piet969 said:


> This is a question to expats in Pattaya.
> 
> Hello, I'm 43 years old - have visited Pattaya for 7 years now, and I want to invest in property in Pattaya the coming 10 years so to build up a rental property portfolio - and ultimately live from rental income in Pattaya. I'm looking to invest in property which is very common and very well suitable to rent out full 12 months.
> 
> ...


I am going back to Thailand and Pattaya in the next month. I can give you my take on prices for condos. I intend to buy one in the next month or so. Kop khun khrap [thank you in Thai]. Let me know and I will do the same for you. 
:clap2:Thanks!--MF


----------



## FinchFarms (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for the insight on North Pattaya. I will check it out on my next trip later this month. Thanks!--MF


----------



## whiteheat (Jan 4, 2013)

We are from the UK and are currently in our 5th month of renting. In that time we've been doing lots of research and visits to various locations, even as far as Rayong. The smart money does seem to favour Jomtien over anywhere else and for us it was a very close decision between Jomtien and Bang Saray. In the end we have listened to our heads over our hearts and chosen Jomtien to buy and invest.

My advice to you is to do the same and rent somewhere nice and then start exploring. You may end up saving a lot of money.


----------



## FinchFarms (Apr 27, 2013)

Kop khun khrap [thank you in Thai]. I will check out both Jomtien Beach and Bang Saray. Thanks!--MF


----------



## Jackiethai (Nov 21, 2013)

It's quite a secret of investment. However , I have never invested in condominium. I have income over 800k a month.


----------

